# Flying with a Spitfire



## bunyarra (Aug 26, 2006)

Had the wonderful opportunity to fly alongside one of the world's most beautiful machines - the Supermarine Spitfire Mk Vb. This one was built in Castle Bromwich and then flew with the Polish 315 and 317 squadrons in 1942. It eventually ended up as a gate guard at various RAF bases until finally being restored to flight condition in 1992.

We flew along the coast from Folkestone to Dover - wonderful to see it low to the sea with the white cliffs in the background. Amazing to realise there are more Spitfires flying now than 20 years ago. Long may they continue.

Photos themselves were a bit of a challenge. Weather was dreadful and the plane's windows were badly marked and very green. Plus you needed to keep the shutter speed down to 1/80 - 1/160 in order to get the prop blurred. Much higher and it freezes thus looking like a model plane.




























http://photosignals.smugmug.com/Airplanes/Fly-with-a-Spitfire


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

DUDE!!! THEY ARE AWESOME!!! :thumb:

Thanks for sharing! Thought of making pic 3 a poster? (not that the others are not as good, just pic 3 is outstanding)


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

What an experience  Fantastic photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Exhilarating just to look at, breathtaking pics, glad someone with your camera skills was there to capture the moment, thank you :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Fantastic! Loving that last picture. Quite an experience for you, i'm rather jealous!

I grew up with a Spitfire parked outside the Vickers plant less than a mile from my parent's house, as i kid i always knew we were nearly home when i saw the Spitfire.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Stunning photos


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Top stuff, nothing quite like the sight and sound of a spitfire:thumb: thanks for posting.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Beautiful photos.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice shots. Do you know who the pilot of the Spitfire was?

It's based just down the road from me....


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Beautiful photographs, top work, well done. I have added them to my desktop pictures, thank you.


----------



## bunyarra (Aug 26, 2006)

neilos said:


> Nice shots. Do you know who the pilot of the Spitfire was?
> 
> It's based just down the road from me....


He was Charlie Brown - wonderful character. Certified to fly the spit, hurricane and Messerschmitt BF109. I was told he is the only pilot to hold all 3.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats Awesome - what an experience


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

That 3rd pic is just soooo beautiful,that must have been some thrill to get to fly along with the Spitfire,really jealous,would love to hear that Merlin do a flypast


----------



## bunyarra (Aug 26, 2006)

farley2708 said:


> That 3rd pic is just soooo beautiful,that must have been some thrill to get to fly along with the Spitfire,really jealous,would love to hear that Merlin do a flypast


Was indeed fantastic. They went up the next day with both a Spit and a Hurricane to celebrate the Battle of Britain anniversary.

Not even a Aston V12 can beat the sound of a Merlin at full throttle. Just shiveringly wonderful.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Brilliant


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Jealous doesn't cover it! I love all things Spitfire, to be up there with one must have been one hell of a feeling!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Charlie Brown is an absolute legend. I attended a talk once on how he displays the Spit.

He's a top chap.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Charlie Brown is a top top pilot trains the RAF Pilots on jets that is and his war bird flying is superb he has the wiry frame and the true iconic look of a Battle of Britain officer his frame enabling him to be able top fly the only true BF109 Black 6.

I remember one display coming in from the sea at sea level then going vertical up the cliffs incredible.

Great pics and number 2 is the one for me.

Have been offered the chance to fly alongside the spit in a dragon rapide i love the old de-haviland but trying to get a decent shot through those windows you really do need a lot going for you to get a decent shot.

Well done i love the old tail draggers.


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

What a opportunity, you didn't disappoint with the photos! great stuff!:thumb:


----------



## nick1275 (Jun 7, 2007)

nice pictures, I got to do the same with the same pilot.
was this in kent by any chance?

couple of mine


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

That third pic is spectacular!!


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Fantastic shots


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

wow, lovely pics mate , always a pleasure seeing a Spitfire


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Fantastic pics, and the chance to get up in a spitfire is a dream come true. My favorite pic is the 2nd where the spitfire is rolling, its great how each pic tells its own story. 

Thanks for sharing with us buddy.


----------

